# Buying used DCC equipment on e-bay



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

What are your thoughts on buying used equipment with sound?

Is it like cameras? Buyer beware?

Do you save enough money to justify the risk?

Have you ever gotten burned?

Bill


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I have only bought three, two with sound but new in box and have never been burnt. I would not buy used.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on the price, and seller reputation


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have purchased all (with the exception of 1) of my 19 DCC Engines off of E-Bay, with no, that is (ZERO) issues... 1/3 of these were used. As with any purchase, make sure you know the sellers reputation...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As Dirty Harry once said: Do you feel lucky?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been lucky with locomotives but rolling stock is something else I guess. I have bought a few intermodal units only to find the bolsters were bent and the cars tip to one side or the other when loaded with containers.


----------

